# any American Idol watchers?



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think it's going to be a girl this year! They did so much better then the guys tonight.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't watch till it gets down to the end. I guess it's time!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We haven't seen it on the West Coast yet tonight. The powers that be have been pushing for a girl from the very beginning this season. 

Evelyn, do you have a favorite yet? Will have to see what I think tonight. So far, my favorite has been Kree. I think that is her name. I hope they sing some up-tempo songs. I get so tired of the slow ballad-y stuff! And the gospel type stuff with all the runs, etc. Also like the girl that plays piano and writes her own music.....if she doesn't give the big toothy smile all the way through her performances - is it Angela? That looks phony and put-on to me. Mariah has the most bland personality and she keeps wearing clothes that she is falling out of. Randy is boring. I do like Keith. I thought I would hate Nikki (sp), but when she keeps her comments limited to the music and doesn't make inappropriate comments about wanting to have a contestant's baby, I think she is right on. And that is my opinionated view of Idol!! Haha I am looking forward to the Voice. Really like that show, although they are getting two new judges this year - I thought the chemistry between the original judges was great.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Linda..I agree with what you said. Sometimes Nikki is so darn funny, like tonight when she started comparing Kree's performance to her eating waffles and syrup. I didn't think I would like her but I do. I am leaning towards Candice. I love the tone of her voice.
I think the main reason guys win every year is because the younger teens like to pick a cute "boy" and just vote like crazy for him even tho he may not be the best singer. I do my voting tho facebook where you get 50 votes and can split them up between singers however you want to. Last night I gave all 50 of mine to Candice.
Amber is awesome too and is a little more youthful, which should be appealing to the younger audience. I would be happy if any of those girls won.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The comment about the waffles and syrup was too funny and so was the look Keith gave Nicki (I think I spelled her name wrong above) and how he sniffed her glass. They need to fire Mariah's stylist and get her a new one - at least for the show. She can't stand up because her dress is too tight??? No duh..... I only heard one comment from her last night that made much sense - 'Stellar'. Love Nicki's bluntness and weirdness - and the fact that I am never quite sure what is going to come out of her mouth. Randy needs to hire a writer to come up with a new phrase for each new season. And Keith - hubba hubba - even if he uttered total gibberish, wouldn't matter, just so fine to look at. But he makes sense, isn't mean - good judge. 

Candice was terrific last night. And I liked Kree. And Angie/Angela - her dress was killer!! I thought all the contestants looked great with the exception of Curtis and maybe one other - a girl with a flowy thing. I liked Paul for the guys - I like his voice. The judges went on and on about Amber and I thought she sang well, but her voice to me is not distinctive. I think the other three I mentioned have distinctive voices as well as can really sing.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Linda...I'm thinking Curtis will be going home tonight.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I really seriously started watching it again a few weeks ago. I thought Curtis would be the first to go home. 

I really like Candice! Her voice is awesome! Strong voice, beautiful tones, love her! She is in the top 3.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I do hope they let Aubrey and Charlie both go on tour. It was fun seeing Phillip again. I really like him. And love Bon Jovi - they all looked so fit and good. Got to see them in concert once. 

Maybe Ryan could pass the hat at the Idol tapings to raise some money for a new wardrobe for Mariah since she seems to have outgrown her clothes. Good grief.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hahah Mariah is really showing plenty of boobage isn't she! LOL I swear that is why my husband is watching it with me!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

:


whimsy said:


> hahah Mariah is really showing plenty of boobage isn't she! LOL I swear that is why my husband is watching it with me!


ound:ound: And maybe Keith should move around to her end to sniff the contents of her glass. So inarticulate!! Can you tell I am not a fan?? HaHa


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Janelle wasn't one I would have picked for the top ten, but her rendition last night of 'You Keep Me Hangin On' won me over - that was fantastic! I always enjoy Motown/Detroit week but some of the performances last night were less than stellar. Really like Angela's voice and love her clothes, but there is something off-putting about her manner and personality. Still liking Kree. Kree, Candice and Janelle.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Linda I agree with you. I am a big Candice fan and she gets my votes and then Kree. The boys need to all go..they suck!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I just watched last weeks show. First time watching this season. I really enjoyed it. The judges were not irritating as they've been in the past and of course I love Motown. What always happens to me is I get emotionally involved with my favorite and when that one doesn't win I swear I'll never watch the show again! So here I go...Candice is the one for me. Let's see what happens........


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

One by one the guys are getting sent home...as it should be.


----------

